# R.i.p



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

today i had to take the heart breaking desicion to put my 7 year old bearded dragon to sleep 
she was attacked by a male that we was breading her with 
he had bitten of the first couple of inches from her tail and her right back leg had started to decompose 
but we didnt catch it in time and the infection had spread through her bodie and she couldnt even open her eyes 
so we took her to the vet to get her put to sleep as it would just be crule to let her go on like that
R.I.P loola

p.s the male was a german giant and was twice the strength of her 
we had her checked out before breeding but somethig in him had snaped and he turned on her


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww R.I.P


----------

